# What I found at the allotment



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

There are literally thousands of them, heres a female slow worm (legless lizard), she was nice when I picked her up to move her away from the digging area:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

very beautiful little creatures. i was lucky enough to go searching for them the other week - found quite a few, including some huuuuuuge ones and a couple of tiny slivers that must be last year's young.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

thats SOOO awesome as they are really rare i have never seen one in real life, my mum said she used to keep them as pets when she was little.

great to see they are still around, wouldn't move the nest or whole bundle as i think they are protected.

any more pictures would be GREAT to see :flrt:


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

there not protected from being captured or moved, its only illegal to intentionally harm or kill them, they are also the second commonest reptile in the uk.


----------



## firebellycon (Apr 7, 2010)

*hi*

i think slow worms are lovely, slow an d graceful just how they look!
i always remember going black berry picking with my mum and usually would see slow worms as it was a very foresty area well overgrown, but not there anymore :bash: anyways nice pic nice to share it with us : victory:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Beaut piccie... thanks for sharing, it brings back a lot of memories..... I also used to keep a couple as 'pets' most years when I was younger, and let them go back into the wild after a few weeks, as could always find more the next year... I have also read somewhere that they are getting more difficult to find nowadays and less common than they were when I was young... Shame, as we always used to keep a 'wildlife' area in our garden through early spring/summer and was lovely to see the animals at range... always let stuff go after a short while though, as aware that we could not keep them in the way nature intended and they would likely die if we tried to keep them too long.

Shame not more children are encouraged to be 'wildlife aware' as we seemed to be in the 60's and 70's... or was that maybe just because I lived on the edge of the countryside and had teachers that liked wildlife??

Then again... Dad and Grandads all use to have an 'allotment' and keep chickens (and even the occassional pig) in back garden 'n stuff, so maybe I'm just more of a country bumpkin!... :lol2:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

are you alowed to keep them as pets? we used to as children but you don't care about legalities then.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

gothling said:


> are you alowed to keep them as pets? we used to as children but you don't care about legalities then.


Here you go Eva, a little care sheet I produced a while ago, including the laws on Slow worms. HTH


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> Here you go Eva, a little care sheet I produced a while ago, including the laws on Slow worms. HTH


 
Waits patiently to see the caresheet and laws on slow worms:whistling2:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Waits patiently to see the caresheet and laws on slow worms:whistling2:


hmn, me as well... i used to just put them in a tank and feed them slugs till my mum let them go


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Waits patiently to see the caresheet and laws on slow worms:whistling2:





gothling said:


> hmn, me as well... i used to just put them in a tank and feed them slugs till my mum let them go


Sorry everyone, totally forgot about this thread,:blush:

Here is a link to the care sheet;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/316264-slow-worm-care-sheet.html


----------

